# Antrim Princess



## scoobiesnax (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking back with fond memories of the seventies ( could have even been late sixties ) of spending time on the pier at Stranraer watching the Antrim Princess car ferry travelling between Stranraer and Belfast. Being a complete landlubber from Manchester I never tired of watching that boat going too and fro between those two ports.

Anyone know what happened to her once she stopped being used on that route?

Many thanks

Scoobs


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Scoobs, try this link,http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/antrim_princess_1967.htm

Its not in english but has a little of Antrim Princess's history and some photos of her through the years. Sadly it looks as though she was scrapped in 2007.

Cheers
Craig.


----------



## scoobiesnax (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Craig

Sad she's gone but it was good to see the old pictures, brings back a lot of happy memories.

Scoobs


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

I have a page on her on my site: http://www.sealink-holyhead.com/railway/ships/antrim/home.html


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

My first ship.....................As a 10 year old passenger!


----------



## NSA66 (May 9, 2010)

*Tynwald (vi) ex Antrim Princess*

I travelled several times on the Isle of Man Steam Packet’s Tynwald (vi) (ex Antrim Princess) in the late 1980s. I have to admit that, though I can think of nothing that was particularly amiss, I never became too fond of her. Maybe I was unlucky in my choice of crossings, but she always seemed to have an uneasy motion about her, even in relatively calm conditions. She also seemed prone to vibration, particularly in the after lounge built in “Paddy’s Wigwam” – the superstructure extension constructed during her Stranraer to Larne service.

Obviously this is a personal viewpoint – others may well have happier recollections. That she survived as long as she did (being scrapped at Alang as recently as 2007 after seeing service in the Caribbean) is testament to the quality of her construction on Tyneside back in 1967.


----------

